# New Belly Pics



## ClayKing420 (Aug 22, 2007)

Heres a few new pictures  

View attachment Photo 44.jpg


View attachment Photo 51.jpg


View attachment Photo 54.jpg


View attachment Photo 48.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 22, 2007)

mmm...very yummy.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetStaceGA (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice belly!!! Love your smile too, very sexy! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 24, 2007)

*another perfect morning with your handsome face and lucious body ...yummmmmmmmm*


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 24, 2007)

mmmm! yummy! xD :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## ClayKing420 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks to all, I appreciate the comments


----------



## Laina (Aug 25, 2007)

Lucky, lucky Northampton. =P

Those of us in Springfield are jealous.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 25, 2007)

What a nice face! Thanks for that one


----------



## lysh (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice tummy; way cute face and smile 
I'd take ya (oooohhhh did I say that out loud?)


----------



## chubchef (Sep 14, 2007)

Are u gaining, Bud? How big are u in these cool pics?


----------



## scarcity (Sep 15, 2007)

Handsome and soft! Mmmm, huggable  :blush:


----------



## ClayKing420 (Sep 18, 2007)

chubchef said:


> Are u gaining, Bud? How big are u in these cool pics?



about 300 lbs


----------



## ClayKing420 (Sep 18, 2007)

here's a couple new pics 

View attachment Photo 48.jpg


View attachment Photo 59.jpg


View attachment Photo 62.jpg


View attachment Photo 64.jpg


View attachment Photo 69.jpg


----------



## jkssbbw (Sep 23, 2007)

ClayKing420 said:


> Heres a few new pictures



you have sexey eyes.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 24, 2007)

Thankyou for sharing Mr Clay King (aka Mr vivacious eyes).

You are both conventionally (very attractive face, smile, and eyes) and uncoventionally (beautifully fat) attractive :wubu: 

Bella xXx


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with some of the other ladies, you have very nice eyes and a sweet smile. The rest ain't so bad either. :batting:


----------



## Aurora (Oct 1, 2007)

Very sexy. Great body.


----------



## Tracy (Oct 5, 2007)

YUMMY! You are a cutie:smitten:


----------



## Molly (Oct 5, 2007)

You are very handsome! The facial hair looks VERY nice on you.:eat2:


----------

